# working on a lamp (modding)



## maxxo (Feb 26, 2014)

i m analyzing one lamp arrived at home its fitting 2 cree cxa1512. i don t know too much about this lights drivers ecc but i was imaging to add 2 more leds cxa1512. what will happen simpling adding its on the original project?
i will burn somethin?


----------

